# Criticize my gecko terrarium.



## Kazaam (Sep 9, 2012)

It has a humidity box, waterbowl, toilet space, feeding bowl, so don't worry about that.
It's not hard to clean, geckos usually do their business on one spot.
They cannot reach the light bulb and they've never tried to do so.


----------



## J Morningstar (Sep 9, 2012)

I love it, I would not use a light bulb the way you did but if you are comfortable with it, okay.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 9, 2012)

J Morningstar said:


> I love it, I would not use a light bulb the way you did but if you are comfortable with it, okay.


I'm not, but I can't find a place that sells safety cages.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thats a leapord gecko right? They are nocturnal and need belly heat to help digest their foods. From what i remember, without belly heat, they cant process the nutrients out of the food and might starve. You might be getting away with it, by the lights heating the rocks/substrate, and them laying on it. But usually the best thing to use if a peice of flexwatt under the tank, and have it plugged into a thermostat, and set at about 91-92F. I guess if you check the temps on the floor of the enclosure directly below the bulbs, and it falls into that heat range, then you might be ok. Other than that, it looks pretty cool. You might wanna put that crocodile in there though .


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 9, 2012)

I just got rid of 10' of heat tape last night. I had it under a row of cages and it did absolutely no good. I wasn't getting near enough floor heat. Just go with the stick on heat pads.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 9, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> You might be getting away with it, by the lights heating the rocks/substrate, and them laying on it. But usually the best thing to use if a peice of flexwatt under the tank, and have it plugged into a thermostat, and set at about 91-92F. I guess if you check the temps on the floor of the enclosure directly below the bulbs, and it falls into that heat range, then you might be ok. Other than that, it looks pretty cool. You might wanna put that crocodile in there though .


Yes, that's a leopard gecko, also have a keyserlingii frog-eyed gecko in it.

And I know that, I also have a heating pad just in case. 
The floor temperature is 'bout 88 to 93F.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 9, 2012)

What all did the heat have to go through to get to the animals? Best to make it minimum, like just glass and some paper towel, or use flexwatt directly on a ceramic tile, and place it inside the enclosure, and let the animals lay directly on the ceramic. 





jarmst4 said:


> I just got rid of 10' of heat tape last night. I had it under a row of cages and it did absolutely no good. I wasn't getting near enough floor heat. Just go with the stick on heat pads.


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 9, 2012)

My custom wood enclosures, I build half the floor out of acrylic.  I had the heat tape underneath the acrylic and nothing got thru. I did the heat tape to save $ cause I have 10 separate sections. I had to break down and put those heat pads last night.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm might not be a good idea to keep another gecko in with your leo.





Kazaam said:


> Yes, that's a leopard gecko, also have a keyserlingii frog-eyed gecko in it.
> 
> And I know that, I also have a heating pad just in case.
> The floor temperature is 'bout 88 to 93F.




---------- Post added 09-09-2012 at 09:08 PM ----------

I see. Ive never used heat tape, cause to me it looks like it wont heat up much area, just a small strip of heat. Imo the best thing is flexwatt. Its alot better than the heat pads. But as long as it works, and is safe. 





jarmst4 said:


> My custom wood enclosures, I build half the floor out of acrylic.  I had the heat tape underneath the acrylic and nothing got thru. I did the heat tape to save $ cause I have 10 separate sections. I had to break down and put those heat pads last night.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 9, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Hmm might not be a good idea to keep another gecko in with your leo.









A picture says more than a thousand words.


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't think it's too big a deal as long as the keeping requirements are the same. I had a male tokay and male golden gecko live in the same enclosure for a good 10 years. Hah, the only other time I put a female golden in there she got ate. But, If it were something pricey I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thats pretty crazy. Thanks for correcting me. 





Kazaam said:


> A picture says more than a thousand words.




---------- Post added 09-10-2012 at 01:29 AM ----------

A male tokay, and male golden now that would be crazy. I have a male tokay, and had a male golden that recently died. I had him for almost 13 years. I had a female golden for him, but there was something wrong with her when i got her, and she didnt make it.





jarmst4 said:


> Don't think it's too big a deal as long as the keeping requirements are the same. I had a male tokay and male golden gecko live in the same enclosure for a good 10 years. Hah, the only other time I put a female golden in there she got ate. But, If it were something pricey I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Kazaam (Sep 10, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thats pretty crazy. Thanks for correcting me.


It probably wouldn't have worked if the frogeye was a male, the species tends to be pretty defensive (the female is defensive too but only towards me)

The frogeye is about 17 years old now, the leo is 14.


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 10, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thats pretty crazy. Thanks for correcting me.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-10-2012 at 01:29 AM ----------
> 
> A male tokay, and male golden now that would be crazy. I have a male tokay, and had a male golden that recently died. I had him for almost 13 years. I had a female golden for him, but there was something wrong with her when i got her, and she didnt make it.


My golden  lived somewhere about that long. I was kinda bummed when he finally bit the dust. He had lots of personality. I could give less of a crap about the tokay.  That thing was evil, hah.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thats pretty cool. When i was more into geckos, i was wanting to get some corkbark, tiki, and mossy leaf tail. But the corkbark and tiki are almost impossible to find. 





Kazaam said:


> It probably wouldn't have worked if the frogeye was a male, the species tends to be pretty defensive (the female is defensive too but only towards me)
> 
> The frogeye is about 17 years old now, the leo is 14.




---------- Post added 09-10-2012 at 09:26 PM ----------

Yeah i know what you mean. I got mine from a pet store, and as far as i can remember he was the same size then. Ive been debating on rehousing my tokay, and nulling over the thought of actually holding him. He seems to be a pretty big bluffer. But its hard to tell what he will do once my fingers are close to him. 





jarmst4 said:


> My golden  lived somewhere about that long. I was kinda bummed when he finally bit the dust. He had lots of personality. I could give less of a crap about the tokay.  That thing was evil, hah.


----------



## jarmst4 (Sep 10, 2012)

I remember having to use the water on the head trick to get that damn thing to let go of my fingers.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 10, 2012)

Haha thats what i was probably gonna use incase i got bit. I know that being bit by one wont compare to a ow tarantula or anything, but they show they put on, sure makes you think twice about what they can do.


----------



## Scar (Sep 18, 2012)

Looks really nice. A lot fancier then I've ever done for a Leopard Gecko.  I like using thin ceramic floor tile for substrate.  Easy to clean, and brings the belly heat up nicely.  I covered my 10 gallon tank floor for around $3 with a red rock colored tile.


----------

